# enrich my substrate (flourite red/ white sand pool)



## 5190 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello!

Presently, I have a mixture of flourite red/white pool sand (50/50). Could I improve it adding some things to enriched it?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

IMO, the Fluorite has enough nutrients in it where no additions is required. If needed you can use root tabs under swords/crypts, if you find they are lagging in growth.


----------



## 5190 (Dec 2, 2005)

thank you! :grin:


----------

